# Cherry Pie



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

My first attempt at a pie. OK, the filling is canned, mainly because it's hard to beat but the crust is 100% homemade. Low calorie, only used 1 1/2 sticks of butter in the crust.

Turned out great, even amazed myself !!!

Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

You did Good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could hurt myself with that good lookin stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Mmmmmm, pie! Love me some pie, my favorite is derby pie that my grandma makes from scratch every holiday.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds good.......but.............Rick, are you sure you're from the South? I mean, 1/2 stick of butter? I put that much on one biscuit in the morning. A pie needs at least three sticks and that would be considered a "low-cal" dish.:whistling:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Seanpcola said:


> Sounds good.......but.............Rick, are you sure you're from the South? I mean, 1/2 stick of butter? I put that much on one biscuit in the morning. A pie needs at least three sticks and that would be considered a "low-cal" dish.:whistling:


 
One AND one half sticks of butter. 

Rick


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

You're still half a dose too low on the goodness stuff.:whistling:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks Awesome. Dang good job.


----------

